# Today's Game Discussion [ESPN/ABC Double Header: NYK/ATL | OKC/LAL - 4/22/12]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

New York 33-30 (Road: 12-19) 1:00pm ET 
Atlanta 38-25 (Home: 21-9) TV: ESPN, SSN 

Oklahoma City 46-17 (Road: 21-11) 3:30pm ET 
LA Lakers 40-24 (Home: 25-7) TV: ABC 

Toronto 22-41 (Road: 10-21) 6:00pm ET 
Detroit 23-40 (Home: 16-15) TV: SNET, FSD 

Houston 33-31 (Road: 12-20) 6:00pm ET 
Miami 45-18 (Home: 27-5) TV: FSH, SUN, NBATV 

Sacramento 20-43 (Road: 5-26) 6:00pm ET 
Charlotte 7-55 (Home: 4-27) TV: CSCA, SSN 

Golden State 22-41 (Road: 10-22) 7:00pm ET 
Minnesota 26-38 (Home: 13-18) TV: CSBA, FSNO 

Cleveland 21-41 (Road: 10-20) 7:00pm ET 
San Antonio 46-16 (Home: 26-5) TV: FSOH, FSSW 

Orlando 36-27 (Road: 16-15) 8:00pm ET 
Denver 35-28 (Home: 19-13) TV: FSFL, ALT 

New Orleans 20-43 (Road: 9-21) 9:30pm ET 
LA Clippers 39-24 (Home: 23-9) TV: CST, FSD, NBATV


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Never seen anyone called for a flagrant foul on a jersey before.


----------



## Headliner (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow. Dude missed the game winning slam for the win. Good game, even though it wasn't much defense.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Great finish in Atlanta. Carmelo has been the truth for the last month or so.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

That was awful. Just awful. He could have just pulled up for a wide open, game-winning 5 footer smh


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

yeah i dunno wtf atlanta was doing there...who was that Williams? boy did he screw up


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I doubt that Marvin has been in that situation often enough to understand that he can't go all the way to the rim. 

Durant and Westbrook have taken a lot of bad shots so far. I wonder if this going to be one of those games where OKC looks like they run a rec league offense.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

How many games does Artest get for that? If he was in OKC he might need a damned lawyer, because that was a deliberate and vicious elbow.


----------



## Headliner (Aug 11, 2011)

METTA WORLD PEACE showing the Ron Artest in him.:laugh: That was crazy.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Damn MWP, I assumed it was it wasn't deliberate but wow.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

So how many games is he looking at with that? 2/5/10?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF was that by Metta


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Depends on how bad Harden's hurt. I assume he misses some of the first round regardless, though.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

IBAKA! That was awesome: rare that a defensive play is as awesome as any play on O


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm assuming 5 at the least.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Isn't this the Lakers' next to last game? If that's so he could miss the entire first round for that. I don't think he gets the benefit of a doubt considering his history.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Diable said:


> How many games does Artest get for that? If he was in OKC he might need a damned lawyer, because that was a deliberate and vicious elbow.


Probably a game.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Depends on how bad Harden's hurt. I assume he misses some of the first round regardless, though.


I've never heard of a player getting more than a game for an elbow. Even the mailman only got one game for busting open Isiah's head.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> Probably a game.


I can't see him getting less than what Bynum got for his shot on Barea last year. If he does it's simply because the Lakers have the playoffs coming up, which is wrong.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> I've never heard of a player getting more than a game for an elbow. Even the mailman only got one game for busting open Isiah's head.


With everything we know about concussions now vs. then? It'd be one thing if it was incidental during play, but he just wound up and hit Harden after the bucket.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

He'll get 2-3 games.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bogg said:


> I can't see him getting less than what Bynum got for his shot on Barea last year. If he does it's simply because the Lakers have the playoffs coming up, which is wrong.


Save it. Two words: Chris Paul.



Bogg said:


> With everything we know about concussions now vs. then? It'd be one thing if it was incidental during play, but he just wound up and hit Harden after the bucket.


It was a disgusting play, I'm not going to defend it. But he didn't know he was about to hit him in the head, he was looking the clear other way and never even saw his head there. Had it been Ibaka in that position he would of done the same thing and hit him in the back.

If Artest does get more than a game, it was because of reputation, which I wouldn't be against either.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Harden almost certainly got a concussion and that was a deliberate attempt to injure another player. Artest has a history. He doesn't have any second chances coming. Artest aimed at his head too. He didn't swing his elbow level or he'd have hit him in the neck or shoulder. He swung it up intending to hit Harden exactly where he hit him.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Diable said:


> Harden almost certainly got a concussion and that was a deliberate attempt to injure another player. Artest has a history. He doesn't have any second chances coming. Artest aimed at his head too. He didn't swing his elbow level or he'd have hit him in the neck or shoulder. He swung it up intending to hit Harden exactly where he hit him.


You aim without looking huh?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> Save it. Two words: Chris Paul.


Right, right, the league hates the Lakers because they didn't want to take on a bunch of okay veterans on big contracts. I'm not saying it's because it's the Lakers, I'm saying it's because he'd be missing playoff games, which the league doesn't want to turn into a story.





Jamel Irief said:


> It was a disgusting play, I'm not going to defend it. But he didn't know he was about to hit him in the head, he was looking the clear other way and never even saw his head there. Had it been Ibaka in that position he would of done the same thing and hit him in the back.


I'd be more inclined to believe that if he hadn't started the wind-up well after Harden made contact with him. He knew Harden was there, he just went into that crazy Ron-Ron zone and wasn't thinking about what the hell he was doing. A guy bumped into him, and that wasn't okay, and now Harden might go into the playoffs dealing with a concussion.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Right, right, the league hates the Lakers because they didn't want to take on a bunch of okay veterans on big contracts. I'm not saying it's because it's the Lakers, I'm saying it's because he'd be missing playoff games, which the league doesn't want to turn into a story.


The only one that hinted a Laker bias was involved was you.

Hell I remember when the trade went down. Bogg: "Of course the league makes a trade that favors the Lakers!"



> I'd be more inclined to believe that if he hadn't started the wind-up well after Harden made contact with him. He knew Harden was there, he just went into that crazy Ron-Ron zone and wasn't thinking about what the hell he was doing. A guy bumped into him, and that wasn't okay, and now Harden might go into the playoffs dealing with a concussion.


He knew Harden was there for sure, but I firmly believe he didn't plan on busting him upside the head. I bet (hope?) he got a little sick watching the replay in the locker room.

If he just wanted to take the guy out he could of faced him and just uppercutted him in the face. He's shown to be capable of that before obviously.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I couldn't bring myself to argue on behalf of this shit. My hats off to you. You really are prepared to defend your team in the darkest of places.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Diable said:


> How many games does Artest get for that? If he was in OKC he might need a damned lawyer, because that was a deliberate and vicious elbow.


Dude is gone for the season. I can't imagine anything less than 10 games.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

The tough thing to predict is how many games because it's not like the league is really consistent with this stuff. 5 is the most I could see and not think that it's too many anything over that I think is excessive. Either way it's a dirty play but no one here will know if his intent was to hit his head or not.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Looks like Harden is cleared to play, no concussion.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Diable said:


> I couldn't bring myself to argue on behalf of this shit. My hats off to you. You really are prepared to defend your team in the darkest of places.


Yes, because as you've proven in the past you clearly love to defend your beliefs!

BTW I heard the people on half time saying the same things I did. ESPN agrees with me that Kobe is better than Harden and MWP didn't intend to hurt Harden.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> The only one that hinted a Laker bias was involved was you.
> 
> Hell I remember when the trade went down. Bogg: "Of course the league makes a trade that favors the Lakers!"


I probably did say that on that particular night, I remember I was at my neighborhood bar when the original trade was announced and came home and drunk-posted later in the night, so take anything I posted that night with a grain of salt. I still don't think the Martin-Scola-Okafor Hornets would have gone anywhere, so they might as well have blown it up and saved money.





Jamel Irief said:


> He knew Harden was there for sure, but I firmly believe he didn't plan on busting him upside the head. I bet (hope?) he got a little sick watching the replay in the locker room.
> 
> If he just wanted to take the guy out he could of faced him and just uppercutted him in the face. He's shown to be capable of that before obviously.


Again, I don't believe there was any thought process involved, just that he knew Harden was there and decided to throw the elbow because.......well, because he's a crazy person. Whether or not he thought Harden would be fine anyway isn't the point.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Was that an NBA official talking to Harden? I read that they have a rep at the games who is supposed to make sure that all of the concussion tests have been properly administered.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Because he's Ron Artest he might get more. 2-3 games. Would have been 3-5 if it wasn't the end of the regular season. Also, really depends if Harden ends up with a concussion or something.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Welp, Harden's out for the game after showing signs of a concussion.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Well, out of the game for Harden. Terrific tradeoff for the Lakers at least for this game. Because of that, no way Artest gets only a game. Harden is forced out of this game at least. That's not a fair tradeoff.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bogg said:


> I probably did say that on that particular night, I remember I was at my neighborhood bar when the original trade was announced and came home and drunk-posted later in the night, so take anything I posted that night with a grain of salt. I still don't think the Martin-Scola-Okafor Hornets would have gone anywhere, so they might as well have blown it up and saved money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you and I agree that it was more reckless than malicious. Where is the argument here?

Again, I feel it would be one game normally, but since it's him it will 2-3. Which I'm fine with.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

2-3 games is about right.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Hibachi! said:


> Well, out of the game for Harden. Terrific tradeoff for the Lakers at least for this game. Because of that, no way Artest gets only a game. Harden is forced out of this game at least. That's not a fair tradeoff.


No not for this game. With Metta they defend Durant as well as any team in the league. Harden's just another scorer for them against LA. On top of that, Metta has been creating his own shot lately. Hell Durant will make up for Harden's missed scoring alone.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

That was a digusting play be Artest. That elbow could have caused brain damage or death. 10 Games minimum. The league is going to take a serous look at this.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> So you and I agree that it was more reckless than malicious. Where is the argument here?
> 
> Again, I feel it would be one game normally, but since it's him it will 2-3. Which I'm fine with.


No, I'm saying that he was so high on adrenaline he wasn't thinking at all, but that he intentionally threw an elbow head-high at Harden. If a guy throws a hard elbow at the head of a guy he knows is there, you have to treat it the same regardless of whether you think he was intending to injure him or just being a crazy person. I think three games is just about right and four is certainly defensible by the league, but anything less would be far too light.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I don't see how you could think it was unintentional. I mean he reared back as soon as he felt contact with Harden, which is NOT part of the celebration. Plus, as soon as he makes contact he just continues on. If it was accidental wouldn't you expect to see some kind of surprise or reaction on his part? 

He was high on adrenaline, and was probably thinking he would just give me a little shot, and ending up giving him much more.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Given his reputation, this should be a 5 to 10 game suspension. This guy is a danger to league assets. These acts are completely non-basketball related plays, and today proves that he is still capable of vicious acts despite this big "change/world peace" facade. He is still the Ron Artest that started malice at the palace. Big decision by the league coming up.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

doctordrizzay said:


> That was a digusting play be Artest. *That elbow could have caused brain damage or death. *10 Games minimum. The league is going to take a serous look at this.


:lol:


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

People overreacting hardcore. "He could have died!" "He's a danger to league assets!" Twitter is even worse lol


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Hibachi! said:


> I don't see how you could think it was unintentional. I mean he reared back as soon as he felt contact with Harden, which is NOT part of the celebration. Plus, as soon as he makes contact he just continues on. If it was accidental wouldn't you expect to see some kind of surprise or reaction on his part?
> 
> He was high on adrenaline, and was probably thinking he would just give me a little shot, and ending up giving him much more.


It was intentional, but not intended to hit in the head or concuss the guy. Like I said if it was Ibaka it would of just got him in the back.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't see the humor. Harden has some sort of concussion. A concussion is brain damage, although the term is generally taken to mean irreversible damage. Just because someone else uses hyperbole doesn't make it a humorous situation.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> It was intentional, but not intended to hit in the head or concuss the guy.


That's typically what a hard elbow at head-level does, though. You can't just give him a pass because he may be too dumb to understand cause and effect. You have to treat it the same.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Relax people aren't laughing at Harden, they're laughing at the ludicrous claim that he almost killed him. Attempted homicide, get a lawyer....that's funny. I've had concussions too and I wouldn't laugh at that but if somebody told me I was almost killed I would laugh at that.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

The Lakers are starting to have the worst 3rd quarters imaginable.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Diable said:


> I don't see the humor. Harden has some sort of concussion. A concussion is brain damage, although the term is generally taken to mean irreversible damage. Just because someone else uses hyperbole doesn't make it a humorous situation.


No one said you had to laugh at anything. Grow a set, brotha. Forgot that internet is srs business.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Mike Brown: I didn't see it so I still don't know what he did.
Girl: Ok... 
Awkward silence


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Elbow to the face like that should be treated like a punch. Just because he didn't square up with the msn doesn't mean that it wasn't a malicious act.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

This offense is atrocious. How does an NBA team have no sense of attacking the basket.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Why in the world would anybody hedge on a Fisher pick and roll? Do you really need to send 2 guys out at him?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Why in the world would anybody hedge on a Fisher pick and roll? Do you really need to send 2 guys out at him?


Easy turnover, I suppose?


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Why in the world would anybody hedge on a Fisher pick and roll? Do you really need to send 2 guys out at him?


What :lol:

I stopped watching at the end of the 3rd. Garbage basketball.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

After looking at the play 20 times, I thought Metta was getting past this but it looks like dude will always be a ticking time bomb.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

The Lakers look awful, like OKC is just toying with them. No chance in this game.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Down 13 with 6 minutes, this team can't even score 13 in minutes let alone come back from 13 down.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a crappy week it's been for the Lakers and their fans. This game isn't helping.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Durant and OKC are just toying.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Lakers making a comeback. Too much selfish one on one play from the Thunder.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Thunder trying to give the game to the Lakers. Maybe they want the second seed in the west?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers just getting our hopes up only to disappoint us by game's end.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great hustle by Kobe and Ibaka.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's too bad we can't make any free throws today. We'd be leading the game.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

That's a jump ball. OKC give up another offensive board.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Basel said:


> It's too bad we can't make any free throws today. We'd be leading the game.


No kidding. 19-32


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't understand why the Thunder always come out of the timeout expecting Durant to hit a long three pointer. Without Harden they don't have any real playmaking. If he were out there they'd give him the ball and he'd make a play for himself or someone else.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Holy shit! Kobe hit the 3! Lakers lead by 1!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Damn what a shot by Kobe off one foot.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Terrible call, Dude didnt step out f bounds


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Noyze said:


> Terrible call, Dude didnt step out f bounds


The ball went out, not his feet.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Want to see the Thabo replay, didn't look like his foot was out unless his other one stepped on it after. As far as the Kobe shot, .........


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Noyze said:


> Terrible call, Dude didnt step out f bounds


Really? The replay shows the referee's face about 10 ****ing inches away from where he bounces the ball on the line.

I don't see how you can argue that.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe from 3 again!!!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Damn Kobe again.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

And I haven't seen Kobe play this good of defense in a long time. Nice to know he can still do it.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

No referee controversy here. Move on, now.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

I think Kobe has a knack for hitting clutch shots


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Overtime!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

****ing Durant, sets himself up for a 3 pointer where one was not needed.

Talk about giving the game away.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF was OKC doing? Go back to Westbrook. Durant was cold the entire 4th


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Durant....worst play in the world. WTF was he doing.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Now since Brown sat Bynum down the entire fourth quarter, does he bring him in for Hill in overtime?

Oh, the drama. :lol:


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Ron said:


> Really? The replay shows the referee's face about 10 ****ing inches away from where he bounces the ball on the line.
> 
> I don't see how you can argue that.


On the replay angle i saw Shefelosa's feet were in bounds while the ball was in the air so i didnt see if it hit the line or not.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Durant or Westbrook has to go to the rim or run something to get a better look than that. OKC has such a great record, but you see them getting terrible looks at the end of games all of the time.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Ron said:


> Now since Brown sat Bynum down the entire fourth quarter, does he bring him in for Hill in overtime?
> 
> Oh, the drama. :lol:


This is gonna be good


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

OKC straight up blew this game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Diable said:


> Durant or Westbrook has to go to the rim or run something to get a better look than that. OKC has such a great record, but you see them getting terrible looks at the end of games all of the time.


Westbrook got your last 4 points by attacking the rim so you take the ball completely out of his hands for the last play and set up a fade away 3 when you're tied. That was just stupid


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Durant's shot seemed like he didn't know the score.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Noyze said:


> This is gonna be good


Wow Jordan Hill's legs must feel like spaghetti. The guy hasn't played this many minutes in I don't know how long.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe ****ing Bryant. This guy is incredible.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Kobe man, simply amazing


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Gotta pull for the Lakers, even though it looked like earlier in the quarter that the Clippers would take first in the Pacific. The Lakers have most certainly earned it, but OKC has helped it along with bonehead decision making.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jordan Hill has been TREMENDOUS today.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I don't know if that was goaltending.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Such a big game, and Ebanks and Hill are still in the game.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Who knew Jordan Hill could play like this ?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Terrible shot selection by Gasol.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Is it just me or is Kobe playing really really smart. Usually he would have taken that shot but makes a great pass to Gasol


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jordan Hill must be dead tired, at some point you got to put Bynum in to stop those easy layups by Westbrook.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Looked like a charge on Westbrook but can't really tel.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'd like to see a better angle on that goaltending. The look I got live wasn't good enough to know for sure.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn in and out and Gasol just barely misses the tip.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

****. Thunder have a chance to win at the buzzer again.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

ok, Jordan Hill...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Wonder if they would have called that if Thabo dropped that.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Gasol had the ball at the free throw line isolated one-on-one and just threw it to Kobe at midcourt. Didn't even look to take his man to the hoop.

****ing pussy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

2.3 left after it went out of bounds on Ebanks. Lakers have a foul to give. This will be interesting.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Double overtime!

Does Mike Brown stick with this lineup or is it time for Sessions/Bynum to get in?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Maybe someone should explain to the boneheads that they don't need a 3 to win the game when its tied. That's the second time they tried that.

Not a whole lot of brainpower on the OKC side of the court, from what I can tell.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Basel, More Ebanks and Hill for this overtime?


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

So anyone wants to give me a quick recap.....I know Ronnie nearly decapitated Harden...but thats about it.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That was a bad look, but you're not going to get a great one there. Durant would have had to make a really tough shoot if the ball hadn't been kicked out of bounds though. If I was confident I could get OKC in close games I wouldn't mind matching up with them in the playoffs really. They just don't look good in tough spots.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> Double overtime!
> 
> Does Mike Brown stick with this lineup or is it time for Sessions/Bynum to get in?


He is a ****ing idiot. To prove a point he is willing to sacrifice first place in the Pacific. I don't get the ****ing guy at all. Time to bring Sessions and Bynum back...but that time was 5:00 ago.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jordan Hill has now played more minutes in this game than Andrew Bynum.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow, 33 seconds in and two turnovers already.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Ron said:


> He is a ****ing idiot. To prove a point he is willing to sacrifice first place in the Pacific. I don't get the ****ing guy at all. Time to bring Sessions and Bynum back...but that time was 5:00 ago.


He doesn't look bad and proves his point if they win, if they lose fans and radio will get all over his ass. But i dont think he cares.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

How long has it been since KD hit a damned shot aside from that breakaway?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

There you go. LTZ throws the ball away then compounds his error by not fouling Westbrook, and then Eubanks travels. These guys are tired, but Brown thinks this is his championship lineup.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

WOW! How the **** did Steve Blake hit that?!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't want this game to end.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Wildly entertaining game!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dammit, Durant finally drills a shot. Ugh.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice shot but Blake looks tired, he's moving slow out there


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Kobe freakin' Bryant.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tough shot by Kobe but he nails it.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Westbrook, terrible shot


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

How do you not review that? Wtf?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Is this the best defense Kobe has played all year? He's shut down Westbrook all day.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Off Ebanks fingertips, but it might be tough to overturn


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

They'll overturn that. Those angles showed it clearly off Ebanks.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> There you go. LTZ throws the ball away then compounds his error by not fouling Westbrook, and then Eubanks travels. These guys are tired, but Brown thinks this is his championship lineup.


Nice 3 by Blake huh?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a great double header ESPN and ABC have had today, eh?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's so good.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks like LA is gonna pull this out. That's what you get when you fall asleep.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't care what anyone says....Westbrook is a bum.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Kobe is disgusting


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I feel bad for the Staples Center crew who have to turn this into a Clippers home court in less than three hours. :laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's still the best closer in the game. Don't give a **** what anyone says.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Nice 3 by Blake huh?


He's a pro. He's gonna hit one once in a while. You tell me, you rather have him in there than Sessions? Commit now.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel said:


> I feel bad for the Staples Center crew who have to turn this into a Clippers home court in less than three hours. :laugh:


3 hours? The court is supposed to be open for players two hours prior to the game and the public an hour prior! If they go by that they have an hour!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> He's a pro. He's gonna hit one once in a while. You tell me, you rather have him in there than Sessions? Commit now.


And pros make mistakes, which you verbalized your disgust at in the post I was quoting.

If Sessions was in there instead of Blake during the fourth and OT the Lakers lose. You ride the hot hand.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Down 18, the Lakers came back with a lineup of Steve Blake/Kobe Bryant/Devin Ebanks/Jordan Hill/Pau Gasol. No Bynum/Sessions/Barnes for the 4th quarter or either overtime (and obviously no MWP). How? What an amazing game. It's the 65th game of the season, but this is probably our biggest win of the year. Incredible.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ebanks looking like Ariza 2.0 more than ever on those last couple of defensive plays.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I don't want this game to end but I want the Lakers to win.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Westbrook, thumbs down man


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Soooooo if anyone uses twitter, Steve Blake, Jordan Hill, Kobe, Gasol and Double OT are trending top ten worldwide lol


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> And pros make mistakes, which you verbalized your disgust at in the post I was quoting.
> 
> If Sessions was in there instead of Blake during the fourth and OT the Lakers lose. You ride the hot hand.


Not when they are dead tired. Face it, your hero Brown dodged a bullet in this game...or maybe he figured the OKC boneheads would throw up stupid shot after stupid shot.

In any event, Lakers pulled it out. Gotta give them all the credit.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> Not when they are dead tired. Face it, your hero Brown dodged a bullet in this game...or maybe he figured the OKC boneheads would throw up stupid shot after stupid shot.
> 
> In any event, Lakers pulled it out. Gotta give them all the credit.


My hero is Brown? :laugh:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This almost locks up the 1 seed for the Spurs. They have four games remaining against teams they'd pretty much be expected to wipe the floor with (perhaps excluding the Suns game) and they only need to win 2 of them since they have the tiebreaker. Pretty hard to see the Clippers getting the Pacific since the Lakers have that tiebreaker.

It's hard to believe how many good looks Durant bricked in this game. Westbrook has a lot of poor shooting games and he was not making great decisions with his shots. Durant missed a ton of shots you'd think he would make most of the time.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

This is the Lakers biggest win of the year if they pull it out and it's going to be overshadowed by MWP's ejection.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Well, Mike Brown gets to have his cake and eat it too.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

WHAT A GAME! GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers/Thunder in the 2nd round of the playoffs? That's going to be nuts.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Durant securing MVP for Lebron...pretty happy.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Am I reading this right? 

Jordan Hill with a double-double, how do you allow that to happen?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Harden's absence rashly hurt today with Durant and Westbrook so off.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Pau still showing signs of being a top player, 20,14, and 9. Triple double earlier this week. Hats off to this guy, criticize him all you want but he shows up, works hard, great teammate and an awesome mentality. Dude wants to win. OKC would have probably had that with Harden in. They are very easy to defend without him, only 2 real scoring threats. 

Awesome game, really enjoyed it.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Game3525 said:


> Am I reading this right?
> 
> Jordan Hill with a double-double, how do you allow that to happen?


The guy played something like 57 minutes.

But give the guy props, he had a hell of a game. Brown kept him in there all of the fourth quarter and the two overtimes. Trust.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

And we have a legit third big man...really don't know why Brown didn't employ him like this before. Although as I said before, there is something to be said to giving him minutes and...

GIVING HIM MINUTES.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I heard some of the Rocket fans saying that Hill would occasionally have this sort of game. I really don't know much about him, but the narrative goes that he's one of those guys who teases you once a month with a good game. Then he is just some tall guy the rest of the time.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

westbrook shot 3-22! yikes


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Ron said:


> And we have a legit third big man...*really don't know why Brown didn't employ him like this before.* Although as I said before, there is something to be said to giving him minutes and...
> 
> GIVING HIM MINUTES.


Hasn't he been injured? That is really the only logical reason I can think for not playing him.....because he is better then Murphy.

But then again, our coach is the same man who thinks playing Sessions and Blake at the same time is a great idea.:laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh: at #IfKobeAintBetterThanLebron trending on Twitter right now.


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

Game3525 said:


> *Hasn't he been injured?* That is really the only logical reason I can think for not playing him.....because he is better then Murphy.
> 
> But then again, our coach is the same man who thinks playing Sessions and Blake at the same time is a great idea.:laugh:


Yup!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Hill hasn't been hurt. He got traded to a new team in a condensed schedule with little time for practice. That's why he hasn't been playing. He's not good enough to force you to play him, and these are some very knee-jerk comments in this thread.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Screw good teams, we'll good enough of those next week.

Detroit and Toronto (seperated by one game in the lottery standings) are currently locked into an epic tanking match. Toronto is up 27-26 with 2 minutes left in the first HALF.

I can't wait for Golden State and Minnesota later tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Mrs. Thang said:


> Screw good teams, we'll good enough of those next week.
> 
> Detroit and Toronto (seperated by one game in the lottery standings) are currently locked into an epic tanking match. Toronto is up 27-26 with 2 minutes left in the first HALF.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't know if Houston is still on Life Support or not. If they lose they are definitely out, probably out the next time Utah and/or PHX wins as well.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Easily the biggest win of the season. It's not even close.

Ronnie Postal is an ass, and that play was completely and totally unwarranted, but I still love the guy. 

Hope Harden's okay though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Detroit and Toronto really went all in for tanking.

34-29 at halftime.....my God.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

MWP apologized to Harden after the game and said it was unintentional and he hopes he's okay. Didn't take any questions, though.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Well.....He is still going to get 5 game suspension.

Damn shame, he can't control his emotions.....dude has been playing well since the all-star break.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

So is he going to miss playoff games or what?


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Luke said:


> So is he going to miss playoff games or what?


likely.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Would be shocked if he didn't given that there's only one regular season game left.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I can't stop laughing everytime I see the phrase "Metta World Peace elbows James Harden"


----------



## Headliner (Aug 11, 2011)

METTA WORLD WARRIOR is so entertaining. Van Gundy made it seem like Warrior put Harden in a coma. It was a hard hit, but he loves to blow things way out of proportion.


----------



## BAMJ6 (Apr 30, 2011)

With Houston's loss the 8th seed will now come down to the Suns Jazz TNT game. Winner is in, loser is done.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

BAMJ6 said:


> With Houston's loss the 8th seed will now come down to the Suns Jazz TNT game. Winner is in, loser is done.


Not sure about that. The Jazz are a game up now and if they both split those last two games the Jazz are still a game up. So unless I am missing something the Suns need to either win out or have Utah lose both their remaining games if they split the last two games (Utah and the Spurs). Suns would definitely be eliminated if they lost to Utah.


----------



## BAMJ6 (Apr 30, 2011)

Diable said:


> Not sure about that. The Jazz are a game up now and if they both split those last two games the Jazz are still a game up. So unless I am missing something the Suns need to either win out or have Utah lose both their remaining games if they split the last two games (Utah and the Spurs). Suns would definitely be eliminated if they lost to Utah.


Utah winning out means they beat the Suns. making them the 8th seed and the Portland finale meaningless.


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Relax people aren't laughing at Harden, they're laughing at the ludicrous claim that he almost killed him. Attempted homicide, get a lawyer....that's funny. I've had concussions too and I wouldn't laugh at that but if somebody told me I was almost killed I would laugh at that.


I don't know if anyone else has addressed this, as I was only on the first page when I read this, but this sort of ignorance needs to be confronted.

The back of the neck is one of THE most vulnerable parts of your body. People have been paralyzed from the neck down from incidental hits to the back of the neck/head. The spinal cord is closest to the surface just below the back of your skull. Why do you think that exact hit is illegal in the UFC, of all places?


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

And again, people need to relax. Side of the neck, not the back.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

carrrnuttt said:


> I don't know if anyone else has addressed this, as I was only on the first page when I read this, but this sort of ignorance needs to be confronted.
> 
> The back of the neck is one of THE most vulnerable parts of your body. People have been paralyzed from the neck down from incidental hits to the back of the neck/head. The spinal cord is closest to the surface just below the back of your skull. Why do you think that exact hit is illegal in the UFC, of all places?


Exactly...Eveyone that doesnt think its a big deal...Please go find the nearest person and blindly give them a huge elbow to the back of the head. Lets see if they get extremely hurt and let's see if you don't get charged with assualt...Please pretty please go try it out! comeback and tell me the verdict.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Nobody in here is defending any part of what MWP did, except the fact that he isn't guilty of attempted homicide.

I'm not even trying to argue about this, it was a stupid play and it was violent, and he should be suspended but it's his ear that he hit which is on the side.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Anyways I'm no doctor so what do I know, the elbow to the head to is something that I've seen hundreds of times playing and watching basketball(intentional and non intentional). The worst result I've seen is a concussion(had it happen to me), so from my experience it seems silly to say he's a criminal or that he could have killed him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Clippers need to be careful with this game. If they lose, they're in a tie with the Grizzlies for 4th place (and would also allow the Lakers to clinch the 3 seed).


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

rag tag hornets are bringin it tonight. shooting 55% through three quarters, thats a rarity


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Monty Williams is a really good coach and the Clippers have just gone stone cold in this half. The Clippers used to play this sort of defense all of the time, but lately they had played a bit better. They really have lost a lot of games to bad teams though.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Anyways I'm no doctor so what do I know, the elbow to the head to is something that I've seen hundreds of times playing and watching basketball(intentional and non intentional). The worst result I've seen is a concussion(had it happen to me), so from my experience it seems silly to say he's a criminal or that he could have killed him.


Yeah clearly you are not a doctor.

http://www.independent.ie/national-...h-suffered-severe-trauma-to-head-3026977.html


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

thug_immortal8 said:


> And again, people need to relax. Side of the neck, not the back.


Side of the face, more like it. I'm surprised he didn't break/fracture his jaw. Good thing it's cushioned by a foot of pubic hair.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

GO HORNETS


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Stupid Hornets.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow I don't believe they even called that a flagrant. I don't think Vasquez could have knocked Evans over with a hammer actually.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Sniper loose at Staples Center.....my god what a flop!:lol:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Eh maybe they are saying the left hand was a thrown punch...No flagrant. Common sense prevails.

Okay I get what happened. They called it a two so that they could go to the video. You can't review a Flagrant 1.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was an unbelievable flop.

If Vasquez gets a flagrant for that, the NBA and these refs are officially retarded.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

These clippers announcers make my ears bleed. Whiniest bitches this side of tom heinsohn


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It was actually a smart job by the ref. If he calls it anything else he can't go to the monitor and see what happened. So he called it a flagrant two and went to the scorer's table to find out what really happened.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Tooeasy said:


> These clippers announcers make my ears bleed. Whiniest bitches this side of tom heinsohn


I like how pissed they got on that Eric Gordon foul on Chris Paul at the end. Acting like he tackled the guy and shit. It was a massive flop by Paul. Then when even getting the replay with slo-mo they don't even change their tune. Terrible.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Nobody in here is defending any part of what MWP did, except the fact that he isn't guilty of attempted homicide.
> 
> I'm not even trying to argue about this, it was a stupid play and it was violent, and he should be suspended but it's his ear that he hit which is on the side.


He actually nailed him on the mastoid process, which is directly connected to the auditory nerve and vestibular nerve. Most importantly, hitting someone there can knock them out with less force than what would be necessary to knock one out if you hit them on the temple.

It doesn't matter that he's fine and therefore "no big deal". Would you be more appalled if Harden was deafened by that shot? Is it merely the result and not the action you are punishing?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Tooeasy said:


> These clippers announcers make my ears bleed. Whiniest bitches this side of tom heinsohn


Thank you! They're absolutely terrible.

I actually want to beat the living crap out of Lawler's buddy, whatever the hell his name is. He just whines and moans about foul calls the Clippers aren't getting and calls that aren't made. 

Their reaction at the very end when Gordon fouled Paul and Paul flailed his body all over the place was PRICELESS. "Oh my goodness! Since when is it OK to just deck a guy when he's running down the floor?! Nothing about that was a basketball play! NOTHING!"

*Then they show the replay, and Gordon clearly wasn't trying to hurt Paul - just slightly bumped him and Paul flopped and dove all over the place.

I forking hate those two. Even Tommy Heinsohn is better because at least you know what to expect, and he has the street cred to do it. Everyone knows he's a homer - it's just his thing. On the other hand, Lawler's sidekick should just be put down. Get this loser off the air ASAP.

Yeah, I don't like him very much...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Hyperion said:


> He actually nailed him on the mastoid process, which is directly connected to the auditory nerve and vestibular nerve. Most importantly, hitting someone there can knock them out with less force than what would be necessary to knock one out if you hit them on the temple.
> 
> It doesn't matter that he's fine and therefore "no big deal". Would you be more appalled if Harden was deafened by that shot? Is it merely the result and no2 the action you are punishing?


Cool dude!

There have been many intentional elbows to the dome in NBA history - they usually don't suspend you for the year and charge you with attempted homicide. Just sayin.

Keep preachin though! Fight the good fight


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Hyperion said:


> He actually nailed him on the mastoid process, which is directly connected to the auditory nerve and vestibular nerve. Most importantly, hitting someone there can knock them out with less force than what would be necessary to knock one out if you hit them on the temple.
> 
> It doesn't matter that he's fine and therefore "no big deal". Would you be more appalled if Harden was deafened by that shot? Is it merely the result and no2 the action you are punishing?


I didn't know that, but again my main thing was the overreaction by people to something that happens all the time (not his intentional hit but the hit itself). To me it doesn't matter what the eventual outcome is, I know the league takes the severity of the injury into the equation but I'm just having trouble with people saying he could have killed him when those types of hits(inadvertent elbows not like MWP's) happen yearly and not one case of death. That's all.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

ron artest is a ****ing moron...please suspend him for 20+ games


----------



## mr_flojo (Jan 20, 2012)

*The NBA: Peace Makes War*

"I got really emotional, really excited. And it was unfortunate that James had to get hit with the unintentional elbow. I hope he's OK.” – Metta World Peace after elbowing James Harden in the Lakers’ win over the Thunder. 

Yeah, sure. I believe you. You’re living up to your name. Awesome. Just awesome.

You know what would be more awesome, Mr. World Peace?

If you got suspended, big time.

And this is why (thanks to Scott Carefoot of The Basketball Jones):

“There will be a lot of invective unleashed as a result of Metta World Peace’s vicious elbow to James Harden’s head late in the second quarter of Sunday afternoon’s Thunder-Lakers game. The event was significant because of the teams involved, because of the players involved, and most specifically because of Metta’s history of violent, erratic behavior. If most other NBA players had thrown that elbow during a dunk celebration, people would be more likely to give them the benefit of the doubt that it wasn’t intended to connect to Harden’s head. This particular perpetrator used up his “benefit of the doubt cards” a long time ago.

From my perspective, Metta’s intent is irrelevant here and I’d feel that way no matter who threw the elbow. This wasn’t a basketball play where somebody was swinging his elbows while trying to secure a rebound. Metta irresponsibly (at best) launched his elbow to his side in a violent fashion, and Harden’s injury was a direct result of that action. It shouldn’t matter whether or not Metta meant to elbow him in the head.

The lesson that needs to be taught here is that NBA players need to be accountable for the ramifications of their actions on the court, regardless of whether they have ill intentions. If you want to celebrate after a dunk, that’s your prerogative. If your celebration causes injury to another player, you deserve a suspension just as severe as you would have received if the contact was intentional. To put it another way, you shouldn’t get to act a fool and not get called on it in this league.

To be clear, I’m not saying that players shouldn’t celebrate and pose and taunt after they make an exciting play — I love that stuff as much as anyone. But you don’t get to damn near knock an opponent out during that celebration and then get away with it on a “Whoopsie, I got carried away” technicality.

The range for the potential length of Metta’s suspension is larger than any similar event in recent NBA history. At the low end, he might get 10 games or so. At the high end, he might be permanently banned from the league. That high end might seem ridiculous to many of you, but ask yourself how safe you’d feel playing against Metta World Peace if you were an NBA player.

I don’t need to read Metta’s mind or his body language to determine if he meant to nearly decapitate James Harden with his elbow — I don’t care because it doesn’t matter. I know he’s a swell guy with a big heart off the court, but he’s a dangerous menace on the court who is more likely to end somebody’s NBA career than anyone else in this sport. I’m not advocating a permanent ban, but I won’t complain if that’s Judge Stern’s verdict.”

I agree with almost everything.

I think the league ban is a little too much, though, frankly, I wouldn’t mind too much, as well. Still, the fair thing would be Metta sitting out a few games. 

I guess the same rule in school applies on the court as well: people have to be penalized if the results of their actions adversely affect themselves, their surroundings, or the people around them. Whether they mean it or not. Whether it’s because of emotions, or sheer stupidity.

Boom.

April 20-22, 2012 stat-stuffers:

April 20, 2012 Game Recaps:
ATL over BOS, 97-92
Joe Johnson had 30 points, six assists and five rebounds, while Josh Smith added his 27th double-double of the season with 19 points and 12 boards as the Atlanta Hawks handled the Boston Celtics, 97-92, on Friday. Kirk Hinrich, Jason Collins and Willie Green tallied eight points apiece for Atlanta, which has won seven of its last nine games. The Hawks have a 1 1/2 game lead over fourth-seeded Boston for home-court advantage in a possible Eastern Conference first-round matchup. Avery Bradley had career-high 28 points for Boston, which was without Rajon Rondo, Paul Pierce, Kevin Garnett and Ray Allen. Pierce and Garnett did not dress, while Rondo was not with the team to rest his injured back.

MEM over CHA, 85-80
Mike Conley had 20 points, seven assists and three steals, as the playoff-bound Memphis Grizzlies used a strong finish to beat the lowly Charlotte Bobcats, 85-80. Zach Randolph added 14 points and six rebounds for the Grizzlies, who have won three in a row and sit one game behind the idle Los Angeles Clippers for fourth place in the Western Conference. Gerald Henderson tied a career-high with 32 points for the Bobcats, who extended their franchise-record losing streak to 19 games. Byron Mullens tallied 11 points and 11 boards.

CLE over NYK, 98-90
Kyrie Irving scored 21 points on Friday and the Cavaliers downed the Knicks, 98-90. Manny Harris added 19 points and 12 rebounds for Cleveland, which halted a three-game losing streak. Samardo Samuels chipped in 15 points. Amare Stoudemire returned to the New York lineup after missing 13 straight games and scored 15 points. Steve Novak also had 15 while Carmelo Anthony finished with 12 on 5-of-13 shooting. The Knicks, who have already clinched a playoff berth, sit in seventh place in the Eastern Conference, a half-game ahead of the 76ers.

DAL over GSW, 104-94
Vince Carter scored 13 of his 19 points in the last quarter, helping Dallas to a 104-94 triumph over the Golden State Warriors. Brandan Wright added 17 points off the bench on 8-of-9 shooting. Dirk Nowitzki and Delonte West each had 16 points, two more than teammate Shawn Marion. The Mavericks, who are currently sixth in the Western Conference, have a one-game lead over Denver. Dallas has two games remaining, both on the road against playoff teams, Chicago and Atlanta. Klay Thompson scored 26 for the Warriors, who lost their seven straight contest. Brandon Rush netted 20 points and Dorell Wright scored 19, while Charles Jenkins tallied 10 points and 10 assists.

SAS over LAL, 121-97
Tim Duncan scored 21 points and the Spurs spoiled Kobe Bryant's return with a 121-97 rout of the Lakers on Friday. Tony Parker and Manu Ginobili both added 20 points for the Spurs, who won their sixth straight and remain a half-game game ahead of Oklahoma City atop the Western Conference. The Thunder defeated the Kings on Friday. Bryant missed the previous seven games with a sore left shin. The Lakers went 5-2 over that span, but trailed by as many as 26 on Friday. They are seeded third in the West and lead the Clippers by a half-game in both the Pacific Division and the conference. Andrew Bynum scored 17 points in the setback, Bryant finished with 18 and Matt Barnes added 14.

OKC over SAC, 103-92
Kevin Durant filled the stat sheet with 29 points, 14 rebounds and seven assists and Oklahoma City took care of business against Sacramento, 103-92, on Friday. James Harden chipped in 20 points, Russell Westbrook netted 18 and Serge Ibaka finished with 12 to go with eight blocks in the Thunder's second straight win. DeMarcus Cousins led the way with 18 points and Tyrekke Evans contributed 16 as the Kings fell into a tie for the worst record in the Western Conference with their ninth loss in 10 tries.


April 21, 2012 Game Recaps:
WAS over MIA, 86-84
LeBron James and Chris Bosh sat out the game, resting for the postseason. Dwyane Wade played and got hurt. Wade lasted less than 3 minutes before dislocating his left index finger, and without their three stars Saturday night, the Heat lost 86-84 to the woeful Washington Wizards. Wade appeared to get his finger caught in another player's jersey and immediately went to the locker room grimacing in pain. He never returned. There was no immediate estimate as to how long Wade might be out, but with the playoffs beginning next weekend, the Heat will hope for a speedy recovery. He has already missed 14 games this season because of injuries; the Heat are 13-1 without him.

CHI over DAL, 93-83
Luol Deng scored 22 points, Richard Hamilton added 19 and the Bulls held off a fourth-quarter rally to beat the Mavericks. The victory by the Bulls (48-16) gave them a 2 1-2 game lead over Miami for the top seed in the Eastern Conference playoffs. Chicago has two regular-season games left, against Indiana and Cleveland. Bulls star guard Derrick Rose returned to the lineup after sitting out three games with a right foot/ankle injury and he had 11 points with eight assists in 32 minutes. Defending NBA champion Dallas, which clinched a playoff berth on Thursday night when Houston lost, was playing the second game of a back-to-back, so veteran guards Jason Kidd and Jason Terry sat out to rest. Dirk Nowitzki scored 17 points and Rodrigue Beaubois, starting in place of Kidd, added 16 - 10 in the final quarter.

DEN over PHX, 118-107
Ty Lawson went 5 of 5 on 3-pointers and had 29 points and 10 assists to lead Denver to a victory over the Suns that clinched a playoff berth for the Nuggets. The Suns fell a half-game behind Utah for the eighth and final playoff spot in the Western Conference. The Jazz played at home against Orlando on Saturday night. Phoenix plays at Utah on Tuesday and holds the tiebreaker over the Jazz. Steve Nash of the Suns had 13 assists, nine in the first quarter, and passed Oscar Robertson into fifth place on the NBA's career list. The Suns lost Channing Frye to a shoulder injury in the second quarter. Shannon Brown scored 28 points for Phoenix, including a career-best 6 3s.

HOU over GSW, 99-96
Courtney Lee scored 20 points, Goran Dragic added 18 points and seven assists and the Rockets snapped a six-game losing streak with a win over the Warriors. Luis Scola had 13 points and Chase Budinger added 11 for the Rockets, who came into the game in the 10th spot in the Western Conference, one game behind Utah and Phoenix. Houston went 10 for 26 from 3-point range to snap a four-game home losing streak and beat the Warriors for the 14th time in the last 16 meetings. Klay Thompson scored 24 points and Brandon Rush added 19 for the Warriors, who have lost eight straight and 20 of their last 24.

MIL over NJN, 106-95
Brandon Jennings scored 30 points to lead the Bucks to a victory over the Nets that kept their slim playoff hopes alive. Jennings, who hit three straight 3-pointers late in the game, was 9 of 18 from the field and finished with six rebounds, six assists and four steals. Ersan Ilyasova added 17 points and 17 rebounds for the Bucks, who snapped a three-game losing streak and beat New Jersey for the 11th straight time. Philadelphia won in overtime at Indiana, meaning the 76ers' magic number is down to one to clinch the eighth and final playoff spot in the Eastern Conference. Milwaukee trails Philadelphia by three games with three games left, including one against the 76ers on Wednesday. Gerald Wallace finished with 18 points and 11 rebounds for New Jersey, which hasn't beaten Milwaukee since March 3, 2009.

PHI over IND, 106-106 (OT)
Elton Brand scored 20 points and Lou Williams added 19 to help the 76ers beat the Pacers in overtime, stopping Indiana's winning streak at seven games. Jrue Holiday scored 17 points and Andre Iguodala added 16 for the 76ers, who inched closer to clinching a playoff berth. The 76ers left the game needing just a win or a loss by Milwaukee to clinch a spot. David West had a season-high 32 points and grabbed 12 rebounds for Indiana. Tyler Hansbrough scored 17 points and Paul George added 16 for the Pacers, who could have locked up the No. 3 seed in the Eastern Conference with a win. Danny Granger, Indiana's top scorer this season, had four points on 2-for-12 shooting.

MEM over POR, 93-89
Rudy Gay scored 21 points and had a key block in the final seconds as the Memphis Grizzlies won their fourth straight, over the Trail Blazers. Gay, who was 9 of 16 from the field, blocked Wesley Matthews' 3-point attempt with about 5 seconds left to seal the win and send the short-handed Trail Blazers to their fifth straight loss. O.J. Mayo scored 14 points for Memphis and Marreese Speights had 13 with Marc Gasol and Dante Cunningham both adding 12. J.J. Hickson scored 23 points to lead Portland, while Jamal Crawford had 21.


April 22, 2012 Game Recaps:
NYK over ATL, 113-112
Carmelo Anthony scored a game-high 39 points, including the go-ahead bucket, and the New York Knicks held on for a 113-112 win over the Atlanta Hawks on Sunday. Anthony added 10 rebounds, Amare Stoudemire donated 22 points and 12 boards and Baron Davis contributed 13 points to go with 10 assists. Each starter scored in double-digits for the Knicks, who have won three of four. Marvin Williams led Atlanta with a season-high 29 points as well as 11 rebounds. Jeff Teague supplied 23 points and Joe Johnson had 22 but it was not enough for the Hawks, who saw a three-game winning streak snapped. Atlanta and New York remain in the fifth and seventh positions, respectively, in the Eastern Conference.

LAL over OKC, 114-106 (2OT)
Kobe Bryant scored 26 points on Sunday and the Lakers overcame a double-digit fourth-quarter deficit to down the Thunder, 114-106, in double overtime. The Lakers, seeded third in the Western Conference, were down by 17 in the fourth before eventually reclaiming the lead on Bryant's one-footed running three-pointer with 1:21 remaining in regulation. The Lakers hold a half-game advantage over the Clippers for the Pacific Division lead and the No. 3 seed in the Western Conference. Bryant had six points in the second overtime while Pau Gasol finished with 20 points and 14 boards and Jordan Hill scored 14. Metta World Peace had 12 points before being ejected in the second quarter for violently elbowing Thunder guard James Harden in the side of the head. Kevin Durant scored 35 points to pace Oklahoma City, which fell 1 1/2 games behind San Antonio for the top spot in the West.

SAC over CHA, 114-88
DeMarcus Cousins had 29 points and 10 rebounds as the Sacramento Kings downed the lowly Charlotte Bobcats, 114-88, at Time Warner Cable Arena. Tyreke Evans added 22 points while Jason Thompson contributed 14 points, 11 rebounds and five steals for the Kings, who had lost nine of their last 10 games entering Sunday's contest. Derrick Brown, Byron Mullens and Kemba Walker each scored 13 points for Charlotte, which extended its franchise-record losing streak to 20 games.

MIA over HOU, 97-88
LeBron James scored 32 points as the Miami Heat downed the Houston Rockets, 97-88, in their regular-season home finale on Sunday. James finished with eight rebounds and five assists and Norris Cole contributed 16 points as Miami closed out the regular season with a 28-5 record at home, which will at least tie for the best in the NBA. Heat stars Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh were sidelined. Wade is day-to-day with a left index finger dislocation he suffered on Saturday against Washington while Bosh continues to rest at the tail end of a bruising season. Chandler Parsons netted a career-high 23 points for the Rockets and Goran Dragic donated 16, but Houston's slim playoff hopes came to an end with their seventh loss in eight tries.

DET over TOR, 76-73
Ben Gordon scored 15 points in the fourth quarter and finished the game with 19 points as the Pistons beat the Raptors, 76-73, at the Palace of Auburn Hills on Sunday. Brandon Knight poured in 19 points as well and Greg Monroe ripped down 17 rebounds to snap Detroit's three-game losing streak. DeMar DeRozan paced the Raptors with 16 points and Linas Kleiza chipped in 12 as Toronto fell for the seventh time in nine games.

GSW over MIN, 93-88
Brandon Rush drained the go-ahead three- pointer with 1:09 to go in the game and the Golden State Warriors recovered from a 21-point second-quarter deficit to stun the Minnesota Timberwolves, 93-88, at Target Center on Sunday. Charles Jenkins poured in a game-high 24 points to go with six rebounds and nine assists, Rush ended his night with 19 points and nine rebounds, and Klay Thompson contributed 17 points for the Warriors, who snapped an eight-game skid. Dominic McGuire and Richard Jefferson donated 12 and 10 points, respectively, in the win. Nikola Pekovic led the way for the Timberwolves with 19 points and 16 rebounds. Martell Webster added 18 points, while Anthony Randolph and J.J. Barea finished with 14 points apiece for the T'Wolves, who have dropped 12 of their last 13 games.

SAS over CLE, 114-98
Manu Ginobili scored 20 points, while Stephen Jackson added 17 as the San Antonio Spurs won their seventh straight game with a 114-98 decision over the Cleveland Cavaliers on Sunday. DeJuan Blair had 15 points and seven boards for San Antonio, which has won 18 of its last 20 contests. The Spurs' magic number to clinch the top seed in the Western Conference is just one as a result of Oklahoma City's loss to the Lakers earlier on Sunday. Antawn Jamison netted 21 points for the Cavaliers, who have lost four of their last five games. Kyrie Irving added 19 points.

DEN over ORL, 101-74
JaVale McGee had 17 points, eight rebounds and three blocks, while Danilo Gallinari added 17 points and seven boards as the Denver Nuggets routed the Orlando Magic, 101-74, on Sunday. Ty Lawson provided 13 points and 10 assists, and Andre Miller dished out 11 helpers for the Nuggets, winners in six of their past eight games. Aaron Afflalo netted 15 points. The Nuggets had a colossal 64-24 points in the paint advantage. Denver is a half-game ahead of idle Dallas for the sixth seed in the Western Conference with two road tilts remaining against Oklahoma City and Minnesota. Ryan Anderson finished with 24 points and nine boards for Orlando, which needs one victory over its last two contests to clinch the No. 6 seed in the Eastern Conference. The Magic play Charlotte at home and Memphis on the road to close the regular season.

LAC over NOH, 107-98
Chris Paul scored 13 of his 33 points in the fourth quarter as the Los Angeles Clippers rallied past the New Orleans Hornets, 107-98, at Staples Center. Paul added 13 assists and eight steals, while Randy Foye had 24 points and Blake Griffin contributed 21 points and 15 rebounds for the Clippers, who kept pace with the Lakers for the top spot in the Pacific Division and third seed in the Western Conference after the Lakers defeated the Thunder in double overtime earlier Sunday. The Lakers hold a half-game lead over their Los Angeles counterparts. The Clippers have two games left, while the Lakers have one game remaining. Eric Gordon scored 17 points, Al-Farouq Aminu netted 14 and Jason Smith finished with 13 for New Orleans, which lost for the second time in three games.


*Super Scorers (Top scorers of the night!)*
April 20: Gerald Henderson (CHA) – 32 
April 21: David West (IND) – 32 
April 22: Carmelo Anthony (NYK) – 39 

*Ragin’ Rebounders (Top rebounders of the night!)*
April 20: Kevin Durant (OKC) – 14 
April 21: Ersan Ilyasova (MIL) – 17 
April 22: Greg Monroe (DET) – 17 

*Dynamic Dishers (Top playmakers of the night!)*
April 20: Tony Parker (SAS) & Charles Jenkins (GSW) – 10 
April 21: John Wall (WAS) & Steve Nash (PHX) – 13 
April 22: Chris Paul (LAC) – 13 

*Terrific Thieves (Top thieves of the night!)*
April 20: Avery Bradley (BOS) & Marquis Daniels (BOS) – 4
April 21: Too many with 4!!! 
April 22: Chris Paul (LAC) – 8 

*Boomin’ Blockers (Top blockers of the night!)*
April 20: Serge Ibaka (OKC) – 8 
April 21: Too many with 3!!!
April 22: Serge Ibaka (OKC) – 7 

*Sharpshooters (Top 3-point shooters of the night!)*
April 20: Steve Novak (NYK) – 5 
April 21: Shannon Brown (PHX) – 6 
April 22: Randy Foye (LAC) – 6 


*April 20, 2012 First Five*
C – Tim Duncan (SAS) – 21pts, 8rebs, 3asts, 3stls, 2blks
F – Kevin Durant (OKC) – 29pts, 14rebs, 7asts, 1stl, 1blk
F – Josh Smith (ATL) – 19pts, 12rebs, 3blks, 3stls, 2asts
G – Joe Johnson (ATL) – 30pts, 6asts, 5rebs, 3 treys, 2stls, 1blk
G – Gerald Henderson (CHA) – 32pts, 4asts, 3rebs, 2stls

*Honorable Mention:*
Brandon Rush (GSW) – 20pts, 8rebs, 2asts, 2blks, 1stl
Avery Bradley (BOS) – 28pts, 4stls, 3asts, 1reb
Manu Ginobili (SAS) – 20pts, 7asts, 6rebs, 3 treys


*April 21, 2012 First Five*
C – Al Jefferson (UTA) – 21pts, 10rebs, 3blks, 2asts, 1stl
F – David West (IND) – 32pts, 12rebs, 2stls, 1ast, 1blk
F – Kenneth Faried (DEN) – 18pts, 14rebs, 3blks, 2asts, 1stl
G – Ty Lawson (DEN) – 29pts, 10asts, 5 treys, 4rebs, 1stl
G – Brandon Jennings (MIL) – 30pts, 6rebs, 6asts, 4stls, 3 treys

*Honorable Mention:*
Ersan Ilyasova (MIL) – 17pts, 17rebs, 3asts, 3stls, 2blks
Shannon Brown (PHX) – 28pts, 6rebs, 6 treys, 3stls, 2blks, 1ast
Jameer Nelson (ORL) – 23pts, 11asts, 3 treys, 1reb, 1stl


*April 22, 2012 First Five*
C – DeMarcus Cousins (SAC) – 29pts, 10rebs, 2asts, 2blks, 1stl
F – Carmelo Anthony (NYK) – 39pts, 10rebs, 3 treys, 2asts, 2stls
F – Marvin Williams (ATL) – 29pts, 11rebs, 4 treys, 3blks, 1stl
G – LeBron James (MIA) – 32pts, 8rebs, 5asts, 2blks, 1stl
G – Chris Paul (LAC) – 33pts, 13asts, 8stls, 4rebs

*Honorable Mention:*
Pau Gasol (LAL) – 20pts, 14rebs, 9asts, 2stls, 1blk
Charles Jenkins (GSW) – 24pts, 9asts, 6rebs
Chandler Parsons (HOU) – 23pts, 6rebs, 4stls, 3 treys, 2asts, 1blk

_Source: HoopNut.blogspot.com_

_*Game recaps were compiled and compressed from the Sports Network._


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I hate when I see there's been another post in this thread, so I click on it like an idiot, and all it is is Mr. Flojo's Boomin' Blockers list. I fall for it every time.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

thug_immortal8 said:


> I didn't know that, but again my main thing was the overreaction by people to something that happens all the time (not his intentional hit but the hit itself). To me it doesn't matter what the eventual outcome is, I know the league takes the severity of the injury into the equation but I'm just having trouble with people saying he could have killed him when those types of hits(inadvertent elbows not like MWP's) happen yearly and not one case of death. That's all.


The thing is that we know about the severity of concussions these days. And have for 15 years. Concussions can end sports careers (here in Boston we're about to lose a second all star hockey player to concussion problems). The NBA simply can't be letting this sort of thing go anymore.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

E.H. Munro said:


> The thing is that we know about the severity of concussions these days. And have for 15 years. Concussions can end sports careers (here in Boston we're about to lose a second all star hockey player to concussion problems). The NBA simply can't be letting this sort of thing go anymore.


I'm not saying to let it go at all, or even remotely arguing that he shouldn't be punished. Just that it's not criminal,.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

If you or I did that with a cop watching we'd be posting bail about now.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Stern can go Old Testament on his crazy ass and it won't bother me. That is the sort of thing you want to put an end to forever. There's really nothing to stop Harden from filing charges either. Someone does that to you it's within your rights to put their ass in front of a judge.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> I hate when I see there's been another post in this thread, so I click on it like an idiot, and all it is is Mr. Flojo's Boomin' Blockers list. I fall for it every time.


Same.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Yea but it's in a professional game. I've never even seen an NBA fight go to court so I don't see how an elbow does. I mean Kermit didn't even get charged with anything.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Diable said:


> Stern can go Old Testament on his crazy ass and it won't bother me. That is the sort of thing you want to put an end to forever. There's really nothing to stop Harden from filing charges either. Someone does that to you it's within your rights to put their ass in front of a judge.


This is my view as well. Given his history, and the danger/severity of this blow, I don't think it's possible for the NBA to be too harsh.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Yea but it's in a professional game. I've never even seen an NBA fight go to court so I don't see how an elbow does. I mean Kermit didn't even get charged with anything.


That incident was also 35 years ago. Charges have been brought against NHL players for these sorts of incidents in the last 15 years, so the "Hey, it happened on the field so that makes it A-OK" mindset is gone. 

There's another difference, Kermit and Kareem (who'd done the same thing to Kent Benson a couple of weeks prior to the Washington/Tomjanovich incident) were genuinely good guys that were sickened by what they'd done. Both of them swung blindly at someone behind them thinking that someone was trying to jump them from behind (in the middle of basketbrawls) not understanding that the guys behind them were moving at full speed. Artest, true to his psychopathy, immediately went the "I didn't do it!!!!" route. 

Washington got suspended for the remainder of the season so that the NBA could signal to the players that the era of basketbrawl was over. It was the right move then and it's the right one now.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

E.H. Munro said:


> That incident was also 35 years ago. Charges have been brought against NHL players for these sorts of incidents in the last 15 years, so the "Hey, it happened on the field so that makes it A-OK" mindset is gone.
> 
> There's another difference, Kermit and Kareem (who'd done the same thing to Kent Benson a couple of weeks prior to the Washington/Tomjanovich incident) were genuinely good guys that were sickened by what they'd done. Both of them swung blindly at someone behind them thinking that someone was trying to jump them from behind (in the middle of basketbrawls) not understanding that the guys behind them were moving at full speed. Artest, true to his psychopathy, immediately went the "I didn't do it!!!!" route.
> 
> Washington got suspended for the remainder of the season so that the NBA could signal to the players that the era of basketbrawl was over. It was the right move then and it's the right one now.


No they haven't, charges have been brought against NHL players for using their sticks as weapons not their elbows or fists. The only recent case is Bertuzzi and that is not remotely similar to what happened yesterday as the guy was trying to start a fight all game and it was a revenge thing too. There is absolutely no legal precedent within the NBA in which MWP would get charged. Maybe there could be a civil case, but not criminal.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kevin Love got 2 games for stomping Scolas face. So give Artest 2 plus 1 for being a repeat offender and 1 for Harden being hurt. 4 games is fair.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

thug_immortal8 said:


> No they haven't, charges have been brought against NHL players for using their sticks as weapons not their elbows or fists. The only recent case is Bertuzzi and that is not remotely similar to what happened yesterday as the guy was trying to start a fight all game and it was a revenge thing too. There is absolutely no legal precedent within the NBA in which MWP would get charged. Maybe there could be a civil case, but not criminal.


Actually, you're wrong. Zdeno Chara just underwent a long legal investigation for a check, that didn't even involve an elbow or fist. Just an illegal check. And the NBA has no say in the matter, because if a local prosecutor wants to press charges the NBA can't overrule him. So, yes, the times have definitely changed. You may be in denial about it, but it's absolutely reality.

And in this case the fact remains that there is no place for elbows to the head, at all, in basketball. I am every bit as critical of Dwight Howard when he does it, because given what we know about concussions in this day and age every one of those can end someone's career. I'm not cutting a sociopath like Artest any slack here. The fact that he did this during a matinee game on ABC is probably going to make the penalty worse.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

So illegal that Chara didn't even receive a suspension or fine, there was just outrage because of the injury. It was a hockey play that ended in an injury, it's unfortunate but it's not cause for charges. And unless they prove that he intended to injure him, which didn't seem like it and is nearly impossible for them to prove, nothing will happen. Pacioretty didn't even think that there should have been a police investigation so what does that tell you, although he thought Chara should have been suspended. If God forbid something terrible happens to Harden as a result I'd say go from there, but at this point you treat it harsher than a regular inadvertent elbow, send a message, but leave the criminal charges out of it. There's no denial here, it's just the fact that there is no precedent for this type of play to be viewed criminally. As evidenced by the dozens of punches that have been thrown over the last decade with nothing similar happening. 

Some of you are more riled up on here then his own teammates are.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Some of you are more riled up on here then his own teammates are.


Those people enjoy this show-


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> Those people enjoy this show-


That's my mom you're talking about!!


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

thug_immortal8 said:


> So illegal that Chara didn't even receive a suspension or fine, there was just outrage because of the injury. It was a hockey play that ended in an injury, it's unfortunate but it's not cause for charges.


There seems to be a misunderstanding here, the NHL had no say in the legal investigation, they made the right call as far as the play goes because the hit wasn't malicious and Chara, unlike Artest, was horrified by the injury. What Artest did was an actual criminal offense, as I said earlier, if you or I had done that to someone we'd be calling a bail bondsman and a lawyer.

And, again, in this instance the NBA has to send a message, concussions end careers. And they have to put an end to this sort of nonsense. As I said, the Bruins are about to lose Nathan Horton to concussions, right on the heels of having lost Denis Savard to the same problem, so we take this more seriously.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

E.H. Munro said:


> There seems to be a misunderstanding here, the NHL had no say in the legal investigation, they made the right call as far as the play goes because the hit wasn't malicious and Chara, unlike Artest, was horrified by the injury. What Artest did was an actual criminal offense, as I said earlier, if you or I had done that to someone we'd be calling a bail bondsman and a lawyer.
> 
> And, again, in this instance the NBA has to send a message, concussions end careers. And they have to put an end to this sort of nonsense. As I said, the Bruins are about to lose Nathan Horton to concussions, right on the heels of having lost Denis Savard to the same problem, so we take this more seriously.


There's no misunderstanding I'm saying that it's ridiculous that he was investigated for that hit. The investigation won't turn up anything it's a joke being pushed by sponsors and politicians from Montreal. Me talking about Chara not being fined or suspended was the defense I was using to imply it wasn't a dirty hit. I wasn't associating either the NHL or the NBA with the criminal system either. 

Just because me and you might get charged for something doesn't mean that athletes will too. Not because they're above the law but because they play physical sports that might result in injuries. When Wade broke Kobe's nose I guess Kobe could have filed charges too, but they'd be laughed at.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

_Again_, there is literally no place for what Artest did in basketball. So, no, he couldn't use the "It's just part of basketball!!!!" defense if a prosecutor decided to pursue charges. And there is clearly a rapidly decreasing tolerance in the legal establishment for the "boys will be boys" defense.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> And, again, in this instance the NBA has to send a message, concussions end careers. And they have to put an end to this sort of nonsense.


I guess the NBA was asleep when this happened?


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

E.H. Munro said:


> _Again_, there is literally no place for what Artest did in basketball. So, no, he couldn't use the "It's just part of basketball!!!!" defense if a prosecutor decided to pursue charges. And there is clearly a rapidly decreasing tolerance in the legal establishment for the "boys will be boys" defense.


And there is no way that any prosecutor will look at pressing charges.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

E.H. Munro said:


> _Again_, there is literally no place for what Artest did in basketball. So, no, he couldn't use the "It's just part of basketball!!!!" defense if a prosecutor decided to pursue charges. And there is clearly a rapidly decreasing tolerance in the legal establishment for the "boys will be boys" defense.


says the guy who probably cheered when The Chief sucker punched Laimbeer to the ground


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> I guess the NBA was asleep when this happened?


He's white, who cares.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> Those people enjoy this show-


Can you believe that EJ and Nicole are going to get back together? He doesn't know that Nicole is pregnant with his baby either because she wanted to keep it a secret from him on account he attempted to leave her for her sister, who died and then slept with his ex wife(Sammy who had twins fathered by two men) while their son, Johnny who only has one eye (but plastic surgery to put in a prosthetic one that looks and acts the same as a normal one was done), was missing after an attempt on his grandfather john black's life. The shooter tried to kill john black because john was set up by EJ to take the fall for everyone in Salem's pensions disappearing from his company.

Also, Gabby is undermining Melanie and Chad's relationship because she wants Chad, but is Melanie's good friend.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

e-monk said:


> says the guy who probably cheered when The Chief sucker punched Laimbeer to the ground


Please, even Laker fans cheered when the Chief punched Laimbeer.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jamel Irief said:


> I guess the NBA was asleep when this happened?


ur kidding right? that stomp was nothing....i would take Love stepping on my chest than an elbow to my head by artest anyday.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

He stomped his head into the floor! The floor is hard! Concussions are the new aids!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Lol @ Love "stomping" on Scola's face as being equivalent. Ya'll are too funny.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Hibachi! said:


> Lol @ Love "stomping" on Scola's face as being equivalent. Ya'll are too funny.


Lol @ you interpreting my post that way. y'all are too dumb. 

The best and most recent equilvilant was Camby throwing a punch at the back of ferry's head and then waiting for him after the game... Actually that was stupid, Camby's was worse.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Judging by the huuuuuge reaction we've had on Tyrus Thomas' ejection last night for elbowing James Singleton in the head, is it safe to assume that nobody will be thinking that Thomas should be charged with attempted murder? 












Of course I know they were different but same result, elbow to the head. Nobody cares though, proving Jamel's point.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Word I get is that Tyrus, idiot that he is, whiffed and Singleton flopped. I haven't seen the video. That's just what other people are saying. He apparently gets a flagrant 2 for throwing the elbow and not connecting.

I still think Tyrus should be banned for life and that trade should be rescinded to punish the Bulls for what he's done.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Judging by the huuuuuge reaction we've had on Tyrus Thomas' ejection last night for elbowing James Singleton in the head, is it safe to assume that nobody will be thinking that Thomas should be charged with attempted murder?


This is apples and oranges. That play was between two D-League teams. Maybe 15 people saw it. On top of that, there is no history of attempting to fight an entire city (yes it does count against Metta Ron Ron). Don't worry, the officials will strike hard against both. Possible banning both Thomas and Metta from the Playoffs.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Judging by the huuuuuge reaction we've had on Tyrus Thomas' ejection last night for elbowing James Singleton in the head, is it safe to assume that nobody will be thinking that Thomas should be charged with attempted murder?


Given that you're discussing the Washington/Charlotte game, which was played in front of hundreds of people, most of us have been waiting for actual video of the incident to prove the game even took place. And if Ty Thomas did indeed whack Singleton in the head with an elbow his season should indeed be over.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I don't care if either gets suspended, I'd be more upset if MWP did of course but I think he deserves to be suspended and you won't find me arguing against that. My argument is the overreaction with people saying he could have killed him and he could be charged criminally while nobody really cares about the other incident, proving that it's more about who did it rather than what happened.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Doesn't look like Tyrus hit him. My sources say he'd thrown another elbow in another sequence not long before. At any rate that is a basketball play of sorts, although one you could easily get into trouble for and quite obviously one you could get thrown out of a game over. Artest's elbow had nothing to do with the game, and the ball was not even in play.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> Given that you're discussing the Washington/Charlotte game, which was played in front of hundreds of people, most of us have been waiting for actual video of the incident to prove the game even took place. And if Ty Thomas did indeed whack Singleton in the head with an elbow his season should indeed be over.


Isn't the issue that we are concerned humans and want attempted murder to stop? Or were people just talking because it's soap opera drama?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> Isn't the issue that we are concerned humans and want attempted murder to stop? Or were people just talking because it's soap opera drama?


I'm not quite certain what you're talking about. I was under the impression that what we were discussing was cold cocking players in the head with one's elbows, which tend to lead to brain damage (which is what a concussion is), and shorten the victims' athletic careers. And if Ty Thomas really did cold cock Singleton he should be gone for all the reasons I previously listed (as the video's been terminated I can't comment on it, I can't believe the NBA would demand the pulling of possibly the only evidence of that game).


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

A) Thomas does deserve a short vacation from the league(maybe a game or two), assuming he made contact that warranted Singleton's reaction(I could only find low-quality footage, so I couldn't tell if it was solid contact or a flop). 

B) Thomas' play and Artest's shot on Harden are not the same thing. Thomas ripped the ball through, trying to create space, when he was in possession and hit the man defending him, and then looked to be immediately concerned about Singleton. Artest intentionally elbowed Harden in the side of the head when the ball wasn't in play. HUGE difference.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> I'm not quite certain what you're talking about. I was under the impression that what we were discussing was cold cocking players in the head with one's elbows, which tend to lead to brain damage (which is what a concussion is), and shorten the victims' athletic careers. And if Ty Thomas really did cold cock Singleton he should be gone for all the reasons I previously listed (as the video's been terminated I can't comment on it, I can't believe the NBA would demand the pulling of possibly the only evidence of that game).


I misread your post, apologies.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Hearing that's it's 7 games.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Tyrus has been on vacation for about 6 months, Silas should have put him on the DL a few weeks ago (and if they hadnt been separated Im pretty sure he would have)


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

e-monk said:


> Tyrus has been on vacation for about 6 months, Silas should have put him on the DL a few weeks ago (and if they hadnt been separated Im pretty sure he would have)


I'm pretty sure that Charlotte fans are circulating a petition for a lifetime ban.


----------

